# Trivia 2/22



## luckytrim (Feb 22, 2019)

trivia 2/22
DID YOU KNOW...
While pizza was originally invented in Naples, returning  American soldiers
who fought in Italy during WWII were responsible for spreading  its
popularity throughout the United States.


1. In which of the original 13 colonies would you have found  the highest
concentration of Catholics?
  a. - Rhode Island
  b. - Maryland
  c. - Delaware
  d. - Georgia
2. Spelling Bee;
What is the correct spelling of the largest city in New  Mexico?
" Alb________"
3. Who played the role of Xena in "Xena the Warrior  Princess?
4. Numbers Game ;
Title of a magazine, "Flying Fortress", Billy Wilder's  "Stalag"...
5. What kind of sporting event takes place on a  Velodrome?
6. Who Wrote That ??
Angel on My Shoulder: An Autobiography
(Hint ; Female Entertainer...)
7. What is a Tumbrel ?
(Hint; Marie Antoinette would know...)
8. On the sci-fi television series about Earth's first contact  with aliens, 
what does the title letter "V" stand for?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Male ducks say ‘Quack, Quack’, while the females say something  closer to
‘Duck,Duck’ .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2.  Albuquerque
3. Lucy Lawless
4. - 17
5. Bicycle racing
6. Natalie Cole
7. two-wheeled cart pulled by a horse or an ox,  Mostly noted  for carrying 
prisoners to the guillotine
8. Visitors

CRAP !!
Jut the opposite !  Males make the raspy, “Duck, Duck” sound,  while the
females are the Quackers.

But in fact, hardly any ducks produce the characteristic  'quacking' sound
we've come to associate with them. The most common UK duck,  the mallard,
does quack, but other breeds croak, squeak, whistle, or remain  mute.


----------

